# CSV Rejected: Corporate General Manager must be a member of a board



## siamesetiger (Nov 8, 2018)

Hi,
My application to Critical Skills Visa with category of "Corporate General Manager" was rejected.
Reasons for the decision are
1. To quality as a corporate general manager, the applicant must be a member of a board of the company
2. The applicant requested to submit memorandum of incorporation of a company

I am not a member of a board, so I cannot submit the proof. Is it possible to change the category to another one such as "Business Analyst" in my appeal?

I have a general work visa (5 years) and renewed to Critical Skills Visa while working and living in RSA.
Have a permanent job, 20 years experience on my business field. Have master degree with SAQA Level 8.
My job title is senior director.
My salary is as high as a member of a board based on my experiences and skills.
SAQA evaluation, professional body membership and letters submitted.
I have only 10 working days for my appeal.


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

Hi...I don’t think you will qualify under the category of CGM. Currently the critical skills list is being reviewed by Home Affairs and some of the categories will be removed including the category of CGM.

My advise is that you need to apply for a General Work Visa. But first you must apply for a waiver of a labor certificate


----------



## Chilli5 (Dec 3, 2018)

*Labour Certificate*

Hi how long does the Labour certificate take to issue? and what are the procedures is it easy to achieve?


----------



## TP83 (May 17, 2019)

Hi Siamesetiger,
I've received the same reply in my CSV renewal. I gather the company act should not be applied here, and there are technically grounds to appeal. That said, if this is the directive the outcome will likely be the same. 
It still appears something of a lottery. Have you progressed at all?


----------



## Ronny (Sep 29, 2018)

When is your current visa due to expire? You may consider going the General Work Visa route and apply for a waiver application for labor certificate to be waived. You can inbox me for further particulars


----------



## siamesetiger (Nov 8, 2018)

Eventually, I got a Critical Skill Visa with Business Analyst category.
As above consult recommend, I hired a consultant which recommend same route. General work visa extension with waiver application. It was rejected. It didn't work for me and became a waste of time.
I need to go back to my home country due to visa expire. Employee modified the contract to include the name of "Business Analyst". And then got it.


----------



## Qoonlay (Apr 30, 2019)

Hi Ronny,

Pls i am.applying for a waiver letter to enable me apply for GWP. Please can you kindly assist me on what to draft on the letter for why the labour certificate should be waived because i am quite confused on what to write. I am a secondary school teacher teaching maths and science. I currently hold a quota work.permit and want to switch to GWP. Pls help


Also do u have an idea when DHA will release the critical skills new list expected in april but no one as seen or heard about it. My skill is on the draft list i saw but unfortunately its not yet official. I have till september 11 2019 to get a new permit as thats when my quota work permit will expire. Thanks


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Qoonlay said:


> Hi Ronny,
> 
> Pls i am.applying for a waiver letter to enable me apply for GWP. .. Thanks


Hi, Qoonlay,

Would you please open up a seperate thread to discuss your case? It is quite different from what this thread is about.


----------



## Rozay (Apr 2, 2017)

Qoonlay said:


> Hi Ronny,
> 
> Pls i am.applying for a waiver letter to enable me apply for GWP. Please can you kindly assist me on what to draft on the letter for why the labour certificate should be waived because i am quite confused on what to write. I am a secondary school teacher teaching maths and science. I currently hold a quota work.permit and want to switch to GWP. Pls help
> 
> ...


please provide me with the draft new critical skills list?


----------



## Don_self (11 mo ago)

siamesetiger said:


> Eventually, I got a Critical Skill Visa with Business Analyst category.
> As above consult recommend, I hired a consultant which recommend same route. General work visa extension with waiver application. It was rejected. It didn't work for me and became a waste of time.
> I need to go back to my home country due to visa expire. Employee modified the contract to include the name of "Business Analyst". And then got it.


Hi
Where did you get your critical skills confirmation letter? IBASA??


----------

